# Free Jet 3221373 model BD-920N metal lathe



## Mike D (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a friend that is giving me a Jet 321373 Model BD-920N metal lathe with the stand. It's an older version of the BD-920N. It looks to be in the old Jet paint scheme. Do any of you folks have any experience with this lathe or know anything about it?


----------



## thewishman (Oct 18, 2012)

I DO know that the price is hard to beat. Congrats!


----------



## Mike D (Oct 18, 2012)

It's got some cleaning that has to be done to it but the price is right, 2 tanks of gas to go get it so not bad at all.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 19, 2012)

These are the specs on the lathe:
BELT DRIVE BENCH LATHE

· Spindle supported by precision tapered roller bearings
· Hardened and ground bedways
· Power longitudinal feed allows threading
· Standard 1-1/2" x 8 TPI spindle mount allows for many aftermarket accessories
· Reversing switch included for added versatility
· Backlash adjustments provided throughout the carriage
· Tailstock is adjustable for taper cuts
· Quick-change gear box provides wide range of inch and metric threads

· 7" four-jaw and 4" three-jaw chuck with threaded back plate
· Face plate
· Four-way tool post
· Single tool post
· Steady and follow rest
· Metric change gears
· Centers
· Threading dial

Will I be able to turn stainless for pens on this lathe? I'm also looking to buy a BEALL COLLET CHUCK for my wood lathe that has a 1 X 8 TPI spindle and the metal lathe has a 1-1/2 X 8 TPI spindle, can the BEALL COLLET CHUCK be adapted to be used on both? Or will I have to buy a separate chuck?


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the Grizzly manual for their version of your lathe. I know yours is a Jet but they're virtually the same machine and Grizzly's manuals are much better. Of course it wouldn't hurt to have the manual for your own machine also

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g4000_m.pdf

Probably the weakest link on that machine is the 2 bolt compound mount. Little Machine Shop has a replacement plate that uses 4 bolts, much better. Don't forget the mounting hardware sold separately.

Four Bolt Compound Hold Down for 9x20 Lathe - LittleMachineShop.com

Then there's the Yahoo group for this lathe. Lots of good info there.

9x20Lathe : 9x20Lathe

Once you sift through some of that, you'll have plenty of questions.:biggrin: Depending on what kind of tooling you get with it, that's whole 'nuther can of worms.

Mike


----------



## Mike D (Oct 19, 2012)

Mike thanks for the links, manual & info, I'll check them out. Thanks again.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 19, 2012)

There is another 9x20 site and I think he has a Jet. Steve Bedair.

*bedair*.org/9x20camlock/9x20project.html 
 
I have made some of his mods on by 9 X20 (HF)
 
Also on the 9 X 20 Lathe group, there is the "DoNut" Tool Post base.
 
Ray


----------



## Mike D (Oct 19, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> There is another 9x20 site and I think he has a Jet. Steve Bedair.
> 
> *bedair*.org/9x20camlock/9x20project.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray for the link. Some very good information and mods. Once I get the lathe home and cleaned up I'm sure I will be incorporating some of these mods on mine. Thanks again!


----------

